# Dead G (well Almost)



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just got back from a week of building sandcastles (aren't 7 year olds easy to please, wait till she's 14 and it will be totally different) in Lanzarote. most days were in the high 70's F and perfect for just messing around on the beach.

I only took one watch (I know but I just didn't want the hassle of breaking or losing one (even the 710 took 3







)) which was my trusty but well beaten G shock I wear for work

Anyway on the 3rd day of the holiday, after quite an exhaustive construction of a 3 moat castillio complex, at around lunch time (time is always governed by ones stomach on hoildays isn't it?) I looked down at the watch and nothing, totally blank, ah dead battery I though and then, just at that moment as these freaky things usually do, it beeped it's hourly chime. Bollocks I thought, it's got sea water in it, that's that f***ed then!

I threw it in my bag and forgot about it. Knowing how many watches I had at home I really didn't want to buy another one and although about every 3rd shop in Playa Blanca seems to be an electronic shop selling mp3 players, psp's camcorders and watches etc I avoided the temptation (some keen pricing over there too!). I even managed to restrain my self from buying a "110% totally true rolex" from some huge African guy at one of the markets, there's dozens of them out there (big black African men that is not markets I only found 2 of them in Playa Blanca) but they only seem to be at the markets, they must travel around the Island doing different markets each day. I must say they were probably the worst fakes I have ever seen, how the hell they sell them I don't know, and he started at 150 euros and when I said I knew watches and I knew that was definetly a cheap chinese piece of rubbish he offered it to me for 20







I bet he was still making 19 euros on it at that price.

Anyway watchless for 3 days (Yes MarkF it was hell you are right) and went to the watch the day before we were due to leave and it was showing the time again, but with that circle of mist on the inside of the crystal. As I had no tools out there I just decided to strap it on and see what would happen, this time removing it before going in the sea. Well what do you know, It's now almost back to normal, the only thing wrong is when I press the light button the light comes on but the digits fade, but I hardly ever use the light anyway.

Good old G's


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hope you had a good time PG.









I've never managed to kill a G-Shock yet but I don't trust those slippery rings/seals to provide the same watertight seal once the battery has been changed........... not by me anyway.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

They do seem to be virtually indestructible and I guess a bit of water must have seeped in through those seals. Still any minor damage just adds to the watch, gives it that used look









Just make sure you don't treat that Citizen the same way


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

This has reminded me to ask a question. I am being taken off ski-ing in a couple of weeks and, as global warming hasn't come to the rescue, it's looks like I'm going to be wallowing around neck deep in snow. As I've never been before I expect I'll spend a lot of time falling over ( although, how hard can it be to strap two bits of wood to your feet and slide downhill ?).

Qustion is I have a Poljot manual and an O&W automatic. Which one do I take ? Any ideas as to which will take the knocks, bangs and wet ?









PS, any smilies for people falling over over crashing into trees ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest, I wouldnt wear either if its going to be knocked or got wet....

I would wear a quartz 100/200m rated watch ......A G-Shock is perfect....

If you dont have one, its a perfect excuse to get one









This from Roy at 30 quid would be perfect..










Of the 2 I would say the O+W might stand up better to abuse, the only reason I say this is Ive had a couple of Poljots that have had hands come loose after being knocked....

Take the mechanicals for apres ski


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Found I couldn't reset the or adjust the G, top left pusher was not working so I stripped it down last night.

These are a minor miracle, the display is wafer thin







anyway the water got in because the last time I had it apart I didn't quite get the seal in the grove properly! It's one of those fiddly jobs where the strap is held in with screws that go through the case back and all sorts of bits of plastic are fitted around it.

Anyway a quick clean up of the contacts and all is well again.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Bulletproof...


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

limey said:


> Bulletproof...


 Interesting,it reminds me of the policemans wrist and arm that was saved by the shock absorbing Gel inside a Synchronar (no air space).The doctors told him no other watch on the planet(at that time) could have absorbed the shock while deflecting the bullet leaving his wrist/arm unphased.TRUE STORY, although it happened 25 years ago.I mean no offence to the G,just mentioning something on the subject.


----------

